# Hookbill Knife



## nodnarb (Apr 25, 2014)

I've been looking for a good hookbill for over a year now, my first was a handmedown dexter given to me by my father. It got stolen with my pouches a year or so ago. 

Ive tried stanleys and various other linoleum knives to no avail. They simply do not hold an edge. 

Anyone want to point me in the direction of where to get a good one? I use them t shape top out and to bevel sheets with ease. I learned to work with one from the get go, the POS i have now stays sharp for about 2-3 pieces and then makes ragged cuts. 

Help please.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

nodnarb said:


> I've been looking for a good hookbill for over a year now, my first was a handmedown dexter given to me by my father. It got stolen with my pouches a year or so ago.
> 
> Ive tried stanleys and various other linoleum knives to no avail. They simply do not hold an edge.
> 
> ...


A Tobacco cutter??


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Amazon.com: Stanley 10-510 FatMax Hook Knife: Home Improvement


----------



## nodnarb (Apr 25, 2014)

The stanleys arent any good. Very thick blade and the steel doesnt hold an edge. Its for linoleum flooring, but its great for that!

Im really hoping someone knows a tip on some dexter or comparably made ones. They look just like the old round handle stanleys but the blade is 2x thinner, slightly flexible and made of some very nice steel.

A good one can stay sharp a few days of balls to the wall hanging, and even then take a couple of passes over a stone and its sharp as ever. You could shave with one. When you beveled an edge it will curl the paper and rock, usually in one neat piece. The stanley lops off chunks and will generally make for sloppy work.

I suppose ive been spoiled.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

http://www.shagtools.com/tools/Dexter-Tucking-Knife-Hook-13-20450.cfm


----------



## nodnarb (Apr 25, 2014)

wow! Hope they make them like they used too! 

Ive been looking a good while, I was convinced they no longer made them. Hopefully the blade is as thin as it used to be.

Appreciate it, do you use a hookbill?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

nodnarb said:


> do you use a hookbill?


No Sir...I have a rasp in the pouch ,but mainly use my blade to cut and clean. :thumbsup: 

If you google hard enough nodnarb You may find the hook bill of your dreams!


----------



## nodnarb (Apr 25, 2014)

moore said:


> No Sir...I have a rasp in the pouch ,but mainly use my blade to cut and clean. :thumbsup:
> 
> If you google hard enough nodnarb You may find the hook bill of your dreams!


I use a rasp hookbill and utility knife. May have to find a toolpouch thread to check out what you guys keep in them! Like I said my dad taught me to work with one, he and two others are the only ones ive seen use them. Everyonce in a while and old timer will see me using one and tell me how much more common they used to be back in the day. It also works great for pushing over FRP trim or running down the sides when the piece gets hung on back side. Ive grown to use it for most everything.

Either way, I think the days of purpose built hookbill drywall knives are gone.


----------

